# Beaches that allow horses to ride on in cornwall?



## pamsarab (9 May 2014)

Hi we live near Launceston and would love to go for a beach ride but we are unsure which beaches allow you on and which ones are best for riding any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## PorkChop (9 May 2014)

I'm a bit further down than you, we ride on Perranporth, Gwithian and Marazion, so not much help!

But I think you will find there are usually no restrictions in the winter, and in the summer we just make sure we go very early or very late.

If you google the beaches nearest you they often list restrictions.


----------



## pamsarab (9 May 2014)

That's great thanks for your help we have transport so don't mind traveling if we have to  thanks again


----------

